# Frozen cobra in Gloucestershire?!?



## WW** (Jan 20, 2008)

Ignore


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Sad for the snake... if it is a cobra... nivea? It is a terrible quality picture.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

This week or last week a woman in the midlands found a croc or gator skull.. maybe the reptiles are planning to rebel against humans lol.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

WW** said:


> Ignore


Is it information you can share?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

No worries got the answer too now!


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

WW** said:


> _ Reason: found the answer!_


What was the question?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Kaouthia said:


> What was the question?


It was an article about a frozzen 'cobra' found somewhere.

It was a load of rubbish on behalf of the paper, not even a cobra. And the snake was never alive in the first place... as in it didn't escape from anywhere it was dumped there, most likely a jarred souvenir. 

It is not worth dragging up, as the person who was contacted about the snake when it happened a while ago just said to me, it attracts bad press for the venomous comminity, and completely incorrect bad press at that!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

I can set the record straight with this one.

I was contacted by the veterinary surgery after the snake was brought in to them, and the vet nurse sent me some photos across. 

The paper has decided not to include a few important details such as the snake having all its insides removed and smelling strongly of alcohol, both consistent with souveniers sold in Asia as snake wine, where a dead snake is positioned in a bottle of alcohol. Thats also why you can see the body so contorted in the picture. They often use non-venomous species and flatten their necks to make them look like cobras. The chances are someone has discarded the dead snake and either thrown it in the park or a fox has taken it from some rubbish. 

Oh well, papers are good at making a story out of nothing.

Tom


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Azemiops said:


> I can set the record straight with this one.
> 
> I was contacted by the veterinary surgery after the snake was brought in to them, and the vet nurse sent me some photos across.
> 
> ...


Ha ha snap.


----------



## Supern3 (Oct 26, 2010)

Press seem to b good for nothing, gives people bad name for absolutely gizz!


----------



## kaykhanittha (Feb 25, 2009)

*snake wine or gecko wine ?*

Hi, do you think it is the same ? I bought Snake wine (snake rice wine?) on this website Buy-Snake-Wine.com | Buy-Snake-Wine.com and i am looking for different species, do you know where to find ? Thanks a lot for help and info.


----------

